# Few preggo goat questions.



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

These girls is about 4 months along if she is pregnant. Could she just be fat? Cant feel babies yet. And I think I see a bit of an udder, but not much. Im unsure. I tried to take new pics but with an unhappy doe and a new camera they were blurry. Shed be a first timer, and shes an apx 1 and 3 old la mancha



















Anyone got a way to tell or make it less blurry lol










Then theres this girl. She had babies before, you can tell by her udder. Im almost 100% sure shes pregnant. Shes getting an udder. But heres my question. Shes already getting an udder, and shes already starting to be unhappily fat. But shes only supposed to be like 2 and a half months old. Is she gonna have multiple babies and be very miserable by the end? I dont think she was bred earlier unless it was through the fence.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

the 1st doe to me doesn't look preggo..? By 4 months she should be huge and she appears very thin because you can see her hip bone (skeletal )



> Then theres this girl. She had babies before, you can tell by her udder. Im almost 100% sure shes pregnant. Shes getting an udder. But heres my question. Shes already getting an udder, and shes already starting to be unhappily fat. But shes only supposed to be like 2 and a half months old. Is she gonna have multiple babies and be very miserable by the end? I dont think she was bred earlier unless it was through the fence.


The 2nd doe ....you mentioned she has had kids before?....are you sure she is only 2 and a 1/2 mo ......unless you meant she is 2 1/2 months along not "old" :scratch:

the second doe also is very thin....
Have they been wormed....?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Without a good udder pic of the first doe...even as a FF she should be forming an udder at 4 months along....the second doe being early in pregnancy and bigger to you could be because she has kidded before, the more pregnancies they carry they tend to "stretch" the belly and a 2 1/2 month preggy "experienced" doe will look pregnant sooner.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry I typed it quickly. Shes two and a half months "along" in the pregnancy. Yes they have been wormed. The pics I just posted the pics to show off their bellies more and not the most flattering ones. Thats what I think your seeing. They are quick healthy girls  


Yeah the lack of udder makes me think shes not pregnant. I have another first timer that at 4 months along had quite the udder. But Ive read some does dont get an udder much til last minute. 


Thank you Liz I wondered If I was just used to seeing first timers. Because most of my does are.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My oldest doe is a pygmy/nigi cross an dafter her 5th freshening with a single, I got scared and went in to see if there were more...she was way too huge to have just a tiny 3 lb buckling! No extra babies in there...her last freshening was Feb 08 with triplet bucklings and she was just as big with them as she was the single.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

liz said:


> My oldest doe is a pygmy/nigi cross an dafter her 5th freshening with a single, I got scared and went in to see if there were more...she was way too huge to have just a tiny 3 lb buckling! No extra babies in there...her last freshening was Feb 08 with triplet bucklings and she was just as big with them as she was the single.


One of my first timers last year was huge, I thought for sure there had to be more in there. But I knew first time they usually had one. But she had this little doe and I thought for sure there was more, but there wasnt. Guess it just varies. Poka the black with the spots was a rescue from an auction. Though she doesnt seem that old I have a feeling shes had more then one set of babies before. Though her udder is in really good shape, so who knows.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> the 1st doe to me doesn't look preggo..? By 4 months she should be huge and she appears very thin because you can see her hip bone (skeletal )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Nubian doe looks almost exacally like this one, hippy and skinny in the rear (dont take it personally ok) I thought my doe was ok, she took was wormed prior to breeding season, my doe has a bit bigger belly it seems to hang lower under her, I have also posted some poochie shots and i believe the verdit is she is bred, now as to my does due date idk :shrug: never saw them breeding but I would assume about the same as the doe here


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

How do you all get good "back end" udder pics? I cant ever seem to get my to turn out. LOL. Then again my does dont hold still.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Nubiansrus said:


> How do you all get good "back end" udder pics? I cant ever seem to get my to turn out. LOL. Then again my does dont hold still.


I put my goats on a milk stand. :thumb:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

fcnubian said:


> Nubiansrus said:
> 
> 
> > How do you all get good "back end" udder pics? I cant ever seem to get my to turn out. LOL. Then again my does dont hold still.
> ...


I had a feeling thats what people did. We do not milk yet. But hope to soon.  Gotta get a stand and find an extra few hours to the day lol


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

What happened to your first does hind foot? She looks like shes walking on her ankle?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks like really low pasterns.

I'm thinking the first doe is not pregnant. The second, probably so. 

We use a milk stand/stanchion too. But if you can get someone to hold the doe by the collar and then set her back legs (takes a lot of patience!) then you may be able to snap a couple shots.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

could be long toes too.. 

i say that the nubian is.

the lamancha. i say it's a no go cause my mancha is 31 days preggo and is already getting chunky


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

You guys need to remember that these are rescues too :wink: 

I wouldn't know whose preggo or not, sorry..


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

we aren't nit-picking on conformation though.. just pointing out that that's one thing that she could fix to make her life more comfortable


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

I really find things just amazing how people can be on this site. 



Thanks alot everyone. I really appreciate the comments. Way to make someone that hasnt been on the site much feel welcome.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I wasnt being nasty either, just had never seen it before, so was asking...
I didnt comment on them being pregnant because I couldnt tell if they were or not, thats all.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Not knowing for sure certainly does put added strain on us! Seeing as how you rescued these goaties and are doing everything possible to ensure they have a happy healthy life, you are a very commendable person :hug: 

Those little things we all look for to see if a doe is expecting can sometimes be elusive with these girls...an udder that suddenly blossoms or a belly that suddenly appears! It's easier for me to tell with my mini's because the onlyway they show definate changes is when those already round bellies get "deeper". And ith FF those udders don't always grow the way we think they should.

There was a topic posted by Anna...on Glitz losing her ligs....excellent pics added of her doe showing her baby belly and udder, those larger dairy does tend to have the prominent hip bones and carry very low and deep so they don't always neccessarily get wider. A comparison of your girls to Anna's doe is telling me that they are possibly preggy.

A very good "tool" to have is a milk stand, it is a great help when you need to do te routine things such as hoof care and vaccines....as well as the fun things like taking"good" piccies....for me it's more of a back saver as those minis are just s short!

Anything you have available can be used for this purpose....a level non slip surface at your knee or mid thigh height pushed against a wall with a way of securing the goat will help greatly and save your back.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm confused, I honestly didn't mean to offend you Nubiansrus, I'm truly sorry if I did..?
I said that they were rescues not to point out that they were bad, which they aren't, but to point out that could be the reason that one doe was on the skinny side. We rescued a Nubian from an auction, there was just something about her that we really liked, so we got her for $88 dollars, but we only had room for one goat in our pickup at the time, so the rest that she was with were sold as meat to the other bidder. Anyway, she was sooo skinny, it looked like she could fall over with the wind. So I know where your coming from, because some people thought we never fed her because she was so skinny, but that wasn't the case at all, we were helping her.

Also, SDK, how do you fix low pasterns?


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I read and then reread this thread, I don't see any bad or nasty comments...just people trying to help you. :shrug: 


I agree, the lamanch doesn't look bred.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

amos.. to me her pasterns don't look too low.. but her toes are wayy too long 

( compare them tto a normal toe and you will see what i mean)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Anyone got a way to tell or make it less blurry lol


Nubiansrus
how close do you get to her when you take a picture? Maybe trying... to stand back a little further.... will let your camera focus.. :wink: 
Do you have a digital camera..... can you see ...the image before you take the picture?
If so......see if it is blurry in the pre-view window...when it gets focused then snap the pic....Good luck....


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes I had seen that, sorry I got mixed up with who said what. 
So do you think they would improve or so, if they were trimmed? Like her toes meaning skin and bone before the hoof is too long, or the hooves itself? I think it is the way shes standing, whether it be hereditary or habit, even if they were trimmed down even more, but thats my opinion, her hooves aren't that bad for trimming at all though.
Does any of that make sense?


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

To be honest I think what you guys are seeing is just by bad photo skills. I posted the pics that showed areas why I thought she might be pregant. Not her in her best stance. She is a bit long in the toes and needs a trimming. The guy that does them for us is out of town, and to be honest money is a bit tight. But we do take in rescue goats, and goats people cant take care of anymore. They are not registered expensive stock. But that to me is not whats important. We raised and own very friendly pet goats. I love my goats and wouldnt have it any other way. 


My comment I made was not toward everyone on the thread. I believe those that it was directed at will know who they are. I really looked forward to finding a site were i could enjoy how much I like my goats. Its a shame this site isnt turning out to be that. Thank you for those that were helpful in answering my question.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It is really hard to tell in the pics whether they are preggers or not without a pooch picture.

The way that I get the pooch pic is to put out grain and let them chow down on it while I walk around them taking TONS of pics and praying that one comes out - hehehe! It might help to even tie them to the fence with the grain to keep them in one area - or use a milk stand.

Is there anyone that can hold them for you?

I am so glad that these animals found you and that you are taking care of them now. Hopefully they will continue to thrive with you. I have one girl - Daisie Mae - who for the life of me won't put weight on - her pics look like a skeleton - but in real life - she has a huge belly but a pokey spine :wink:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

kelebek said:


> It is really hard to tell in the pics whether they are preggers or not without a pooch picture.
> 
> The way that I get the pooch pic is to put out grain and let them chow down on it while I walk around them taking TONS of pics and praying that one comes out - hehehe! It might help to even tie them to the fence with the grain to keep them in one area - or use a milk stand.
> 
> ...


Ill try the feeding em while I take the pics and tie them. I will have to have a photo session with my goats back end. lol.

Thank you. I kind of thought with the dairys some of them tended to have a rounder butt, and some tended to be a bit more boney. And with my experience which isnt much with breeding, that near their pregnancy they tend to get more of the skinny back end, and the round belly. Then again I have others that dont have that look. They dont look unhealthy just skinnier in the backend. Im I wrong in this? Any dairy breeders notice this? I know I also have a Nubian boer cross that is a whole nothing story. Just full muscle and everything.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My husband is hilarious - when we, ok I, got into goats about 17 months ago - I knew nothing and was so curious if they were pregnant - and was told to get "pooch pics". Well, the only camera that we had, was my DH camera for our business.

So I called him, asked him to bring it home -and out to the barn I went. Taking pictures of EVERYONES cha cha's. Well he took the camera back to work, started the upload and went out to the "shop" (We own an autobody collision repair shop), and let the pics upload. When he heard the doorbell he went to the office to help the customer that came in. As he was talking to the customer, the guys face started turning red - my DH turned around and here were goat cha cha pics on the screen saver behind him - HAHAHAH! Needless to say I got a NASTY phone call and now called the goat porn lady! LOL! :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked:

So here is a short story for you - I had a lady call me that she had an Alpine x and a Nubian that she wanted to breed to my Nigerian as her young children wanted to show the kids so she wanted to breed them to a mini buck. Ok no problem. She had just purchased these girls from someone about 1 month before they brought them to me for breeding. When they got to my house, I about died. They were SOOOOO skinny. I just couldn't believe my eyes. And dear Stephanie was doing what she could with them, giving them what the "breeder" had told her, which was a soup can of mixed grain twice a day and a flake of hay twice a day. I told her that she needed to up it, and I upped it while they were at my house. Although they didn't settle with my Nigerian, the Alpine ended up settling down the road by a Boer.

So then in July 2008 (9 months later) I took both of the girls to my house (she gave them to me!) I was estatic. She told me that the Alpine X was in milk and the Nubian just wasn't getting pregnant - well now I see why - she is HUGE!!! LOL! :shocked:

Anyway, back to my story - Got a little side tracked there - LOL! That is just me!

Here is a picture of Dora - the Alpine X - while in milk but getting grained beyond belief and almost 3 months post kidding a single. She is very "hippy" and sunk in in the back end -

July 2008










Here is the same doe in December 2008 - still pointy hips - 3 months pregnant










And again - just the other day - Jan 09 - 4 months pregnant










So no matter what they can be "pokey" looking and what not - it is just in their genetic breeding 

Keep your head up and if you get those pics - be sure to let me know and I will take a look at them for you!!

~ Allison


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> My husband is hilarious - when we, ok I, got into goats about 17 months ago - I knew nothing and was so curious if they were pregnant - and was told to get "pooch pics". Well, the only camera that we had, was my DH camera for our business.
> 
> So I called him, asked him to bring it home -and out to the barn I went. Taking pictures of EVERYONES cha cha's. Well he took the camera back to work, started the upload and went out to the "shop" (We own an autobody collision repair shop), and let the pics upload. When he heard the doorbell he went to the office to help the customer that came in. As he was talking to the customer, the guys face started turning red - my DH turned around and here were goat cha cha pics on the screen saver behind him - HAHAHAH! Needless to say I got a NASTY phone call and now called the goat porn lady! LOL! :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked:


 that is hilarious.... :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats too funny. I was out about a month ago trying to take pictures of some of them. And I asked Hubby to help me. And he said he wasnt gonna help with my goat porn. And I got the same name. He does not share in my love for having goats, though he does like a few of them. 


I will try and get those pics before the sun goes down tonight, if not in the morning. Does feel a bit weird to take pics of their back ends.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

If it makes you feel better - we are all "goat porn - aholics"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> hats too funny. I was out about a month ago trying to take pictures of some of them. And I asked Hubby to help me. And he said he wasnt gonna help with my goat porn. And I got the same name. He does not share in my love for having goats, though he does like a few of them.
> 
> I will try and get those pics before the sun goes down tonight, if not in the morning. Does feel a bit weird to take pics of their back ends.


 That is funny ....... :ROFL: 
I believe all husbands are shocked seeing that....when I look at the pooch tests that come on here at the goat spot.... my DH says...what are you looking at? It's like ...we are doing bad dirty ...things by taking pics of the goaties privates....LOL
believe me your DH does share in the love of the goats...I know they easily win your heart......if he has a few favorites.. :greengrin: .....he is being secretive ...and when you aren't looking.... he is sneaking them a treat......  :greengrin:



> If it makes you feel better - we are all "goat porn - aholics"


 :ROFL:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I got one of them a decent shot i think. Good news is its the one i wanna know the most. Here is the La mancha.










Here is another doe thinking Im toturing her friend lol Nah she actually came out to say hello


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say yes, but it is a bit hard to see if her rectum is flush with the vulva and not sunk in.

Would she be a FF? How far along would she be?


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

kelebek said:


> I would say yes, but it is a bit hard to see if her rectum is flush with the vulva and not sunk in.
> 
> Would she be a FF? How far along would she be?


Shes a first timer. And she should be a bit shy [a few days] sort of 4 months along. Thats what gets me she looks pregnant. But doesnt look that far along to me. But its the only time she was in with the buck. Then again Im new to this and Im learning different does very on the way they look.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

kelebek said:


> I would say yes, but it is a bit hard to see if her rectum is flush with the vulva and not sunk in.
> 
> Would she be a FF? How far along would she be?


How is it supposed to look if they are pregnant? the vulva sticking out?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going to say no she doesnt look pregnant.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry... I completely missed out on this post today! Very pretty girl! And this thread might help you with your question about telling if they are pregnant or not through a "pooch test" :greengrin: Hope it helps!

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=4792&p=55801&hilit=vulva+pregnant#p55801


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the link. According to that Im gonna guess she is not bred. Darn. 



At what point does that apply? I looked at a few other does and they didnt appear to have the sunkin look.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You can usually tell the difference in their "pooch" once they are 2 1/2 -3 months along.......besides the vulva being level with the anus, the whole area under the tail is "fluffy" looking...swollen and soft. I'll try and get a good pic of my 2 does to post tomorrow...they are exactly 3 months along and very "poochy" looking..lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The other way to tell if she truely would be 4 months is to start pushing in and around on her right side and under the udder. You can also stand behind her, one arm around each side and grasp your hands under her belly. Then gently bounce her belly up and if there is a baby in there it will feel like a bowling ball!

But truely - you would feel the baby if there is one. 

I am still playing with some things to see if I can figure out a "home pregnancy test" for goats. I know with horses you can use the ph strips from a swimming pool or hot tub - so I am going to try that hopefully this weekend and see if I can tell the difference between a preggers and non preggers girl!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

kelebek said:


> The other way to tell if she truely would be 4 months is to start pushing in and around on her right side and under the udder. You can also stand behind her, one arm around each side and grasp your hands under her belly. Then gently bounce her belly up and if there is a baby in there it will feel like a bowling ball!
> 
> But truely - you would feel the baby if there is one.
> 
> I am still playing with some things to see if I can figure out a "home pregnancy test" for goats. I know with horses you can use the ph strips from a swimming pool or hot tub - so I am going to try that hopefully this weekend and see if I can tell the difference between a preggers and non preggers girl!


I tried the feeling under the belly, near the udder with two of my girls. One due anyday now that I know is pregnant, and this one. I felt kid in the one do any day now. It actually "kicked" back at me. It was so cool. But I felt nothing with this doe. Yeah I wish there was an easy way to know yes or no if they were pregnant. Would make things alot easier.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yes it would!

If you know how to draw blood - it is a total of about 13.00 to find out for sure!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

kelebek said:


> yes it would!
> 
> If you know how to draw blood - it is a total of about 13.00 to find out for sure!


I read about this just today. Its like $7 and $5 I read. If you do more then one doe do you have to pay shipping more then once? I can do blood, or rather Hubby can. Hes a CVT


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope - I have shipped up to 10 vials for the same price!

I will send you an email about 6:30 am in the morning PST with how to package and ship and what not! If you mail Friday - you should have results no later then the following Friday

7.50 per test flat fee and then the shipping by priority mail!!!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok Thanks alot. 



Are goats like horses and they have their "babies" in the worst weather? If so I think my doe will probably have her babies in the next few days. its raining here pretty good lol


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

The first doe looks like a La Boer (La Mancha Boer cross). If she's only carrying one kid, she may be pregnant. Boers don't always bag up a month away from kidding. I had a Nubian doe who had one kid both times she freshened, never got very big and didn't show any udder until the day she kidded. The other doe doesn't look that big for an older Nubian halfway through her pregnancy. She should do just fine. The best way to know for sure if a doe is bred is to have blood drawn and sent to Bio Tracking for testing.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

goatkid said:


> The first doe looks like a La Boer (La Mancha Boer cross). If she's only carrying one kid, she may be pregnant. Boers don't always bag up a month away from kidding. I had a Nubian doe who had one kid both times she freshened, never got very big and didn't show any udder until the day she kidded. The other doe doesn't look that big for an older Nubian halfway through her pregnancy. She should do just fine. The best way to know for sure if a doe is bred is to have blood drawn and sent to Bio Tracking for testing.


We suspected thats what she was, though she doesnt have any kind of boer build like my other boer cross. But the coloring sure looks it. Do you see Boer in her besides the coloring? Maybe its just a small bit or something. But a doe I got the same time as her seems to be a la mancha/nigi cross. But I know shes not that lol.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am fixin to send you the information - and yes - they LOVE to pick the worst weather to have a kid! I know each time I had my "human" kids - I always went into preterm labor and labor on full moons - the hospitals were packed and they said it happens that way every month - does must be doing the same!


----------

